# Luking for sturdy travel bag!!!



## S.Diva (Aug 21, 2009)

I am going for vacations ..i need a sturdy luggage bag which can carry lotta stuff.I don't mind paying more but the bag should be worth it...i saw giordano bags in Shoppers stop..but did not took thm as i was not sure will it fulfill the purpose... which brand do u recommend..shld i go ahead with girodano travel bags..or i shld check out some other brands too.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Filson is the first name that came to me. The stuff is nearly bullet proof. It will last a lifetime.

If you want waterproof hard side ATA shippable bags, then Pelican is the class leader. They make a carry on bag that is available with various types of interior compartments. Very versitile, and reasonably priced.

Here is the carry on case.

https://www.casesbypelican.com/app-1510.htm

Google for reviews on these.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

Is sturdy and capacious all you want? If so I've been very pleased with:



It's quite a stylish looking bag in its way, but not particularly smart or glamorous. It is, however, strong enough to not fall apart however heavy and overstuffed it is.


----------



## Dashiell.Valentine (Dec 18, 2008)

For big and nice looking canvas bags, check out millscanvas.com

I ordered two bags from them this summer and I'm more than pleased with them. They also come with lifetime guarantees.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Leave it to the Swiss!*

Victorinox.

https://www.swissarmy.com/travelgear/Pages/default.aspx

Victorinox in Mumbai:

2-C, Sasan Industries, Mittal Tower
Nariman Point, Mumbai, Maharashtra 400021, India
022 22836330‎
022 66324664‎

I have several of their pieces. They are superbly designed, virtually indestructible, smart-looking, and fairly light-weight for their sizes. A nifty feature on my overhead-bin-compatible 22" carry-on is a single-shaft pull with a turnable handle that allows you to decide how your hand will meet it. Ingenious!


----------



## S.Diva (Aug 21, 2009)

Packard said:


> Filson is the first name that came to me. The stuff is nearly bullet proof. It will last a lifetime.
> 
> If you want waterproof hard side ATA shippable bags, then Pelican is the class leader. They make a carry on bag that is available with various types of interior compartments. Very versitile, and reasonably priced.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks a looot...for these links and information..


----------



## S.Diva (Aug 21, 2009)

Portly_polar_bear said:


> Is sturdy and capacious all you want? If so I've been very pleased with:
> 
> It's quite a stylish looking bag in its way, but not particularly smart or glamorous. It is, however, strong enough to not fall apart however heavy and overstuffed it is.


THank YoU for the link Portly...


----------



## S.Diva (Aug 21, 2009)

Dashiell.Valentine said:


> For big and nice looking canvas bags, check out millscanvas.com
> 
> I ordered two bags from them this summer and I'm more than pleased with them. They also come with lifetime guarantees.


hey thanks a loot for the information Dashiell


----------



## S.Diva (Aug 21, 2009)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Victorinox.
> 
> https://www.swissarmy.com/travelgear/Pages/default.aspx
> 
> ...


Hey thanks a loot for the Link and the address.. it will make my search easier...


----------



## sgriswold (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the stuff at Saddleback Leather. Very well made (especially for traveling) and nearly unconditional lifetime warranty.


----------



## jst (Oct 22, 2008)

sgriswold said:


> I'm a big fan of the stuff at Saddleback Leather. Very well made (especially for traveling) and nearly unconditional lifetime warranty.


If you really need a very sturdy outdoor luggage, nothing to compare with Pelican (or Peli in Europe) products. The 1510 only disadvantage I see is it is hevier comparing with other cabin luggage like Samsonite or RIMOWA.

Of course the saddle leather products are really nice, but for rough environment the Pelican is better choice.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

jst said:


> If you really need a very sturdy outdoor luggage, nothing to compare with Pelican (or Peli in Europe) products. The 1510 only disadvantage I see is it is heavier comparing with other cabin luggage like Samsonite or RIMOWA.
> 
> Of course the saddle leather products are really nice, but for rough environment the Pelican is better choice.


And you look like you work for Homeland Security when you carry one. I'm certain that will get you special treatment.

I agree. It is waterproof, ATA approved and rugged as hell. The interior has flexible dividers available, but the it never looks very classy. I think it is an iconic design. I have one for my cameras and it is over 20 years old and hardly looks beat at all.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I used to travel regularly with a briefcase-sized Pelican hardcase loaded with electronic gear. I had everything in there - soldering irons, wire cutters, screwdrivers, circuit boards, cables, etc... The TSA guys would pop the case, eyeball the mess, close it and let me through. I was even taken aside for special screening once, and all they did was poke around the mess for a few seconds.


----------



## OneEyeMan (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm also a big fan of Filson's stuff.
I have one of their Large Travel Bags that I use for travel and the gym.
Yeah, it gets dirty and looks old, but that only makes it look better to me.
It holds a ton of stuff, and the leather is absolutely beautiful.
And the waxed canvas looks like it could survive a nuclear blast.
Lenny


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

OneEyeMan said:


> I'm also a big fan of Filson's stuff.
> I have one of their Large Travel Bags that I use for travel and the gym.
> Yeah, it gets dirty and looks old, but that only makes it look better to me.
> It holds a ton of stuff, and the leather is absolutely beautiful.
> ...


I ordered my bag in dark brown. Never seems to look dirty. The dark green would be a good choice too for that same reason.

Tan will look dirty after a while. Adds character.

The bags wear like iron. They seem pricey to buy, but are cheap to own.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I'll give my periodic plug for Red Oxx, lightweight and bombproof, very high quality, made in USA. I've carried my Red Oxx Air Boss and Gator all over India.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

AlanC said:


> I'll give my periodic plug for Red Oxx, lightweight and bombproof, very high quality, made in USA. I've carried my Red Oxx Air Boss and Gator all over India.


The Cordura is an excellent fabric and might in fact outlast the tin cloth in the Filson products. It will not, however, "stand at attention" for you like the tin cloth will. The tin cloth is semi-rigid and will stand tall (like saddle leather), and that can make for additional utility.

Cordura is super durable and very water repellent; an excellent product.

For a small bag I prefer the tin cloth for its shape holding ability.


----------



## S.Diva (Aug 21, 2009)

sgriswold said:


> I'm a big fan of the stuff at Saddleback Leather. Very well made (especially for traveling) and nearly unconditional lifetime warranty.


Hey thanks a loott


----------



## S.Diva (Aug 21, 2009)

jst said:


> If you really need a very sturdy outdoor luggage, nothing to compare with Pelican (or Peli in Europe) products. The 1510 only disadvantage I see is it is hevier comparing with other cabin luggage like Samsonite or RIMOWA.
> 
> Of course the saddle leather products are really nice, but for rough environment the Pelican is better choice.


Thanks


----------



## S.Diva (Aug 21, 2009)

OneEyeMan said:


> I'm also a big fan of Filson's stuff.
> I have one of their Large Travel Bags that I use for travel and the gym.
> Yeah, it gets dirty and looks old, but that only makes it look better to me.
> It holds a ton of stuff, and the leather is absolutely beautiful.
> ...


Hey its b'ful....and stylish..


----------



## S.Diva (Aug 21, 2009)

AlanC said:


> I'll give my periodic plug for Red Oxx, lightweight and bombproof, very high quality, made in USA. I've carried my Red Oxx Air Boss and Gator all over India.


Thats good...how much does it costs


----------



## S.Diva (Aug 21, 2009)

Packard said:


> The Cordura is an excellent fabric and might in fact outlast the tin cloth in the Filson products. It will not, however, "stand at attention" for you like the tin cloth will. The tin cloth is semi-rigid and will stand tall (like saddle leather), and that can make for additional utility.
> 
> Cordura is super durable and very water repellent; an excellent product.
> 
> For a small bag I prefer the tin cloth for its shape holding ability.


Thanks


----------

